# Touring on a Road Bike



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a CX bike with standard compact gearing (50/34 and 12/30). I did a long "over the mountain pass" ride that laid me out. The temperature was part of it, but it was more of a physical challenge than fun, though I am was glad to do it afterwards. It would have been fun if it was broken into two days, instead of one looong hot, uphill day. I had light panniers and a gallon of water, and a credit card for the motel. 

I really do not want to regear my bike, nor buy a new one, but I am thinking about it. Anyone here do any long tours on a road bike, as opposed to a dedicated touring bike, and if so, what did you learn?


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

I used a Trek sport touring frame for many of my long tours, including a transcontinental trip in '85. Your CX bike has long enough chainstays that with careful loading (is there any way that you can put a low rider rack on the front?) could be stable with a camping load - even better if you aren't camping.

One of my best friends did a loop ride (Georgia - Montreal - Vancouver - San Diego - Georgia) on a Masi road bike in '79 but he had to seriously limit the gear he carried. 

Your 34-30 low gear is barely higher than the 28-26 that I used on all my mountain tours. If that isn't a low enough gear you might install a cassette with a 32t large cog (if your derailleur can handle it).


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

I've done a couple tours on a stock Ridley Fenix. I really enjoyed it. I found it more comfortable and obviously faster than when I toured on a mountain bike, and the gearing was no issue for me even riding through the mountains.

I kept all my clothes and most food in the handlebar bag. This includes riding accessories like gloves, sunglasses, safety glasses, headband, beanie etc. Also had my phone and a solar charging USB power bank on top of the handlebar bag in the clear map slot. Easy navigation that way.

The top tube bag held quick access stuff like a camera, a bag of trail mix, $$$ etc. The saddlebag in between the mini panniers held my rain jacket.

The rear bag attached to my seatpost is what I use for my commutes. It held my shelter and repair kit. Tarp, hammock, bug net, sleeping bag, mini pump, tire levers, spare tubes etc. Also had a few other things, like a Sony PSP for entertainment, outlet to 4x USB slot converter + charging cables etc.

If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

Ridley said:


> I've done a couple tours on a stock Ridley Fenix. I really enjoyed it. I found it more comfortable and obviously faster than when I toured on a mountain bike, and the gearing was no issue for me even riding through the mountains.
> 
> I kept all my clothes and most food in the handlebar bag. This includes riding accessories like gloves, sunglasses, safety glasses, headband, beanie etc. Also had my phone and a solar charging USB power bank on top of the handlebar bag in the clear map slot. Easy navigation that way.
> 
> ...


Do you have links to the bags that you used? My wife and I have Surly LHT's with S&S couplers that we use for most of our European tours. However, we'd really like to bring our carbon road bikes for at least one of our trips. Your setup is what we had in mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

Amazon.com: Ibera PakRak Bicycle Seat Post Commuter Rack and Quick-Release Bag - Rear bag

Amazon.com : Ibera Clip-On Quick-Release Bicycle Handlebar DSLR Camera Bag with All Weather Rain Cover : Cycling Protective Gear : Sports & Outdoors - Handlebar bag

http://www.amazon.com/Ibera-Bicycle...438619680&sr=8-5&keywords=ibera+panniers+mini - Top tube mini pannniers

Seatpost bag was some LG pouch from Performance Bike, nothing special.



motorep said:


> Do you have links to the bags that you used? My wife and I have Surly LHT's with S&S couplers that we use for most of our European tours. However, we'd really like to bring our carbon road bikes for at least one of our trips. Your setup is what we had in mind.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Found this today Arkel Bike Panniers | Bike Bags | Bicycle Bags from here Captain Overpacker | The Adventures of a Cyclist Who Carries Too Much Stuff it might be useful info. If you look in the pics section he's got his carbon Domain setup with bar bags and a seatpost bag. It appears to work ok on the carbon bike.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been giving this some thought too, having a bike with similar gearing. I would not want to carry a full load without a granny. If I do this I would want to be able to swap in a mtn bike crank in the front, to give me a low gear. I also think I would probably invest in a trailer, rather than put the weight on the bike. The current one really isn't set up well for a rear rack, and there is no option for low riders on the front, so I am thinking a trailer would be better. But you need a low gear to pull your crapola up a hill. Even if you are touring Nebraska, you will need a low gear.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Ridley said:


>


I would have a real hard time riding a bike loaded like this.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Look into bikepacking gear like here:Revelate Designs LLC

Stick a long cage mtb derailleur and cassette on the back and you'll be good to go.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

wgscott said:


> I would have a real hard time riding a bike loaded like this.


Top heavy ? Just don't lean over too far.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

wgscott said:


> Even if you are touring Nebraska, you will need a low gear.


Lived there for a while. The constant 20+ MPH wind should probably count as some percentage of grade. The odeur du bovine, or swine, carried up on that wind is a bonus.


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

wgscott said:


> I would have a real hard time riding a bike loaded like this.


I did about 760 miles in 8 days, comfortably. Hundreds of those miles through mountains. 

What looks bad about it to you? The sleeping bag scooted back when I sat on the bike, and the mini panniers only got in the way if I got aggressive pedaling out of the saddle.


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

Update: bought a cross bike frame off eBay and building a touring bike with lower gears. 48/36/26 front and 11-34 rear.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Ridley said:


> I did about 760 miles in 8 days, comfortably. Hundreds of those miles through mountains.
> 
> What looks bad about it to you? The sleeping bag scooted back when I sat on the bike, and the mini panniers only got in the way if I got aggressive pedaling out of the saddle.


I'd be worried about balance. In my experience, having front panniers with about 40% of the cargo weight on low-riders centered about the front axel, and most of the rest of the weight on the rear rack panniers, also as low as possible, made my bike much more stable. I might be missing something ...


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

I just completed a tour across the country, and down most of the Pacific Coast, to San Francisco, on my do-it-all Moots....which has a compact crankset (50-34) and 12-29 cassette. A splendid ride, to say the least!

Both pics are from Colorado. The second pic is when I crossed over the Rockies, via Trail Ridge Road, through Rocky Mtn National Park....on June 15th.


----------

